# Twin SantafeNortherns at Marty's



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of my old Northern and mynew Northern, double heading at Marty's today. What a beautiful day to run trains [/b]


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nice.. tks for the first post of Martys photos. the *


----------

